# My Personal Choice for New Pope



## Reformingstudent (Apr 12, 2005)

FATHER GUIDO SARDUCCI has spent the past twenty years living and working in the United States as gossip columnist and rock critic for the Vatican newspaper L'Osservatore Romano. Recently, he was also appointed Assistant Managing Editor for the Vatican Inquirer.
American audiences first became familiar with Father Sarducci during the "golden years" of "Saturday Night Live," when he appeared regularly as a commentator (and occasionally as a correspondent) on "Weekend Update." He's also been a frequent and welcome guest on "The Tonight Show" (with Johnny Carson and Jay Leno) and on "Late Night with David Letterman." People on both sides of the camera know that they can always count on the kindly Father Sarducci for some solid laughs and some valuable insights.

For example:

On The Last Supper: It was actually a brunch. The check (discovered by Sarducci himself!) reveals that one guy only had a soft-boiled egg and tea, while everyone else stuffed themselves. But when the bill was paid, it was divided equally. The moral: "In groups, always order the most expensive thing."

On The "Missing" Commandments: There were actually more than ten, but Moses was old and grumpy, and after he broke the tablets he could only remember the negative ones. "Don't do this. Don't do that." The truth is, most of them were more like advice. The Twelfth Commandment, for example, was "Whistle while you work." (People think its from Disney, but Disney stole it from God.)

On Former Vice President Dan Quayle: Dan Quayle was going around the country giving C students a bad name.

On [EDITED by Moderator for CONTENT]: Life is a job. You get $14.50 a day, but after you die, you have to pay for your sins. Stealing a hub cap is around $100. If there's money left when you subtract what you owe from what you've earned, you can go to heaven. If not, you have to go back to work. (Sort of like reincarnation -- many nuns are Mafia guys working it off.)

[Edited on 4-13-2005 by joshua]


----------



## Robin (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh, how I've missed Father Sarducci! 

I'd vote for him!

Robin


----------



## govols (Apr 13, 2005)

Now you're talking.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 13, 2005)

Don Novello's sister-in-law is former Surgeon General Dr. Antonia Novello from the Bush the First administration.


----------



## bigheavyq (Apr 15, 2005)

How about a real reformation?

put R C Sproul in as POPE!!!

just imagine how we could really reform the church 
or maybe worse put in matthew mcmahon


----------



## ARStager (Apr 15, 2005)

My vote is for Father Dowling (of "Father Dowling Mysteries")---and for "first lady" to be Sister Stephanie (who I used to think was a babe). Anyone remember this show?


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 17, 2005)

Guys guys... none of these are any match against my choice.... IAN PAISLEY!!!! 

[Edited on 4-18-2005 by Jonathan]

[Edited on 4-18-2005 by Jonathan]


----------



## Peter (Apr 17, 2005)

The main man of the D.U.P. ?


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 17, 2005)

Is this the Protestant Conclave to select the next pontiff? How many Cardinals do we have? How many are disqualified by being more than 80 years of age? Who's going to burn the ballots?


----------



## tfelice (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> My vote is for Father Dowling (of "Father Dowling Mysteries")---and for "first lady" to be Sister Stephanie (who I used to think was a babe). Anyone remember this show?



Tom "Mr. C." Bosley as the Pope...I love it

Also I'll throw my vote in for Ian Paisley as well. Gotta love a man that was physically removed from Parliament for shouting "Antichrist" when the Pope was addressing the crowd.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 17, 2005)

Can I be a cardinal if I vote for Paisley? Or can I be a bluejay?


----------

